# Fishing boat sank today (reef man) pics



## FishBurd27

Buddy of mine was on the boat. 26 miles out. Boat sank in about 20 minutes. Waiting for more details. He's at heartbreakers at the moment. Don't blame him.


----------



## FishBurd27

*Pic*

I


----------



## FishBurd27

*Pic two*

T


----------



## FishBurd27

*Pic three*

Th


----------



## Kenner21

Always hard to tell sea state from pics and it could be after the fact but it doesn't look too rough in the pictures


----------



## FishBurd27

*Best pic lol*

B


----------



## FishBurd27

And yes. That is a Coleman extreme doing a fine job.


----------



## FishBurd27

*Shows them going up a pretty good swell*

He said it got nasty


----------



## willsoonbfishin

Well that sucks. Hope everyone is safe and sound.


----------



## Kenner21

Is that a coors lite?


----------



## FishBurd27

Kenner21 said:


> Is that a coors lite?


Yes, yes it is. They are all safe. Floated for about an hour before cg showed up.


----------



## Kenner21

Heck yeah if you're going to float around waiting rescue you might as well have a cold one.


----------



## Hotrod

Wow! Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## BadBob

so did they keep the coolers and the beer ?


----------



## fwoodwader

Wow they are lucky....

Any details as to why the boat went down and so fast? 

The seas don't look that bad but I can't imagine it being all that fun floating out there with no land in sight and God knows whats swimming beneath you.


----------



## SEA SLOT

Glad everyone is safe! And on a lighter note it looks like Schuab went down again! Anyone with his jersey please don't wear it.


----------



## HoustonKid

That had to suck. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## Law Dog

Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## MustangMike

Everyone safe is great news. Great job to the captain, crew, and passengers for getting everyone in safety gear quickly.


----------



## mastercylinder60

I admire anyone who can hold on to their beer in a life or death situation.


----------



## saltwater4life

very serious situation and nothing funny about toms boat going down, but hey, if it going to go down and youre gonna be afloat for god knows how long, might as well stay hydrated! Amazing how calm they all are drinking a brew

glad everyone is home safe with their families. God was watching down on them yesterday. And glad a storm didnt rll up on them while afloat


----------



## mrau

Glad they are okay, but I have to admit that I laughed out loud when I saw the beer picture. All those poor folks in the water but they secured the cooler and beer. lmao.


----------



## hernandezjd

I heard it was from a cracked hull. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## colbyntx

Man, glad everybody was ok! Really glad they had the beer! I wonder if anybody ever had the thought of a school of sharks circling around them under them


----------



## Stuart

I see that boat tied up all the time in Freeport in the Old River. I guess I won't anymore.


----------



## spoonspanker

how about some pictures of the floaties at heart breakers.


----------



## saltwater4life

its a shame that Tom was looking to sell it and this is what happened while it was on the market. But i guess its better it happened before someone purchased it and happened on their first trip out. The "Reef Man" will truely live up to its name and purpose now


----------



## mstrelectricman

spoonspanker said:


> how about some pictures of the floaties at heart breakers.


X2 on that.


----------



## MapMaster

I hope the owner had insurance. Glad everyone returned home safe!


----------



## FishBurd27

*how*

Yes, cracked hull. 'Apparently' they knew about it before going out. Guess it just got a lot worse. Very lucky they are!


----------



## HuntinforTail

Man talk about keeping calm under pressure. It would be hard to suppress all those feelings about the possibility of something happening and not making it home and just crack open a cold one. haha i'm sure the beer helps suppress those thoughts though.


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

Thank God these men made it back to their families. 

I don't mind paying a ton of taxes when it funds the worlds best, quickest responding coast guard.


----------



## Capt.Chris

*wow*

Looks like he handled the situation properly. Coodo's Alot of other things could have gone sideways too.


----------



## WilliamH

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Some of your comments on here Bruce makes me wonder if you are running with a cracked hull. Tom Hilton is not stupid by a long shot.


He may not be stupid but . . .

If it's true his boat had a cracked hull, he knew about it and made a run offshore anyway, hmmm. . . . .

Good news they all made it back alive.


----------



## capt.sandbar

There are a lot of stories like this that don't end as well. Thank God for the safety of all aboard and the Coast Guard rescue efforts.


----------



## big john o

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Some of your comments on here Bruce makes me wonder if you are running with a cracked hull. Tom Hilton is not stupid by a long shot.


Would you head offshore on a boat that you knew had a cracked hull?? I dont know Tom or the situation but that does sound a little peculiar.


----------



## 2slick

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Some of your comments on here Bruce makes me wonder if you are running with a cracked hull. Tom Hilton is not stupid by a long shot.


Like they say.....proof is in the pudding! Every one does some stupid chit occasionally, and I would say this was one of those times.


----------



## My Little Big boat

OK guys, we do not know the facts here...Lets not start a bashing party.
Tom is a smart guy and I don't think he would intensionally put people in harms way.


----------



## poppadawg

X2- 26 miles out in a cracked hull? And personally I would have held off on the beer till I got rescued.


----------



## Count Dragula

*Power In Numbers*

I'm just glad he wasn't alone. I know there was a time or two when I got caught out alone in east bay during thunderstorms, and reached for my life jacket. No cold beer on board either, not that it was on my list of things to grab anyway. Glad it ended well for you guys, and another day to fish and tell. Tight lines!


----------



## batmaninja

did you get the numbers of where she went down, could be some good structure there?


----------



## MarkU

Great ending to a bad situation.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

poppadawg said:


> X2- 26 miles out in a cracked hull? And personally I would have held off on the beer till I got rescued.


You are really going to rag on a guy for having a beer after floating offshore before being rescued? Until **** gets real and it actually happens to you I don't believe you can truly attest to what you would do in a situation like this. 
Glad to know they are OK.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## JDubya

Glad everyones ok.....fine example of lifes to short and theres always time for a brew with good friends :cheers:


----------



## poppadawg

It is my personal opinion that in an emergency situation, drinking is not the best course of action. That said I'm glad they all made it safely back to their families


----------



## TranTheMan

Wow, it looks like everyone is OK including the coolers and beers! Anymore details what happened?


----------



## Blk Jck 224

poppadawg said:


> X2- 26 miles out in a cracked hull? And personally I would have held off on the beer till I got rescued.


I know I am guilty of running my rig on many occasions when something on it could use some attention or repair. As far as the rescued cooler full of beerz knowing that the Coasties were an hour away....Well all I have to say about that is :cheers:


----------



## Fired Up

*root cause*

The ****ed up snapper fishing regs that **** near forces anglers to put themselves at risk... i am assuming that was their mission..


----------



## Blk Jck 224

poppadawg said:


> It is my personal opinion that in an emergency situation, drinking is not the best course of action.
> 
> Everyone appreciates your personal opinion. It appears to me that the emergency situation was over, the boat went down, & every was strapped up tight, safely awaiting the Coasties, who knew exactly where they were. To me it would seem like a float down the Guadalupe with a bunch of friends at that point.


----------



## Gilbert

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Everyone appreciates your personal opinion. It appears to me that the emergency situation was over, the boat went down, & every was strapped up tight, safely awaiting the Coasties, who knew exactly where they were. To me* it would seem like a float down the Guadalupe with a bunch of friends *at that point.


yeah, that's exactly what its like  :headknock


----------



## Brian10

More footage on ... The Weather Channel.


----------



## broadonrod

Tom Hilton is a good man and does great things for people with his company and personally. He has always been there for people in need and those that didnt need. He is a smart man on top of that and spent many hours on the water. Why turn a thread about being thankful a great guy that helps so many into trying to make him look bad. This is a terrible thang that has happened and I'm just glad everyone is home safe. God bless Tom for the good man he is and the crew for getting back to dry land! I hope all is going well with Tom. I think some support on here for this great man would be nice . Just my 2cents. Brett


----------



## DCAVA

Wow, tough deal, glad all are ok!!


----------



## poppadawg

Blk Jck 224 said:


> poppadawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my personal opinion that in an emergency situation, drinking is not the best course of action.
> 
> Everyone appreciates your personal opinion. It appears to me that the emergency situation was over, the boat went down, & every was strapped up tight, safely awaiting the Coasties, who knew exactly where they were. To me it would seem like a float down the Guadalupe with a bunch of friends at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen if you think its not a bad idea to take your boat 26 miles offshore with a cracked hull and have a party floating around the GOM after it sinks, then so be it. We appreciate your personal opinion as well. I see things differently. The important thing is they made it safely home
Click to expand...


----------



## buzzard bill

*Stop The Bashing*

Tom is a very capable and safety conscious captain. To infer that he knew there was a problem and put peoples' lives at risk anyway is not only an insult, but also borders on being libelous . . . so I recommend you bashers follow "My Little Big Boat's" recommendation and put a lid on it.


----------



## Charlie in TX

Glad everyone is ok. I do hope Tom had the boat well insured and will be back in business with the 'Reef Man II'.

The beer - everyone is different. I find a beer or two to be calming, clear my head and allow me to think more clearly. If I drink too much, that obviously goes out the window. If it were me out there in a lifejacket and we had beer, there would soon be one less.

The hull crack - my first question is how bad was it? If it was a fracture in the gelcoat but no obvious structure damage, I would be comfortable on the boat. If the generator is running to keep a 4 inch water pump running, well enough said. I start my assumption thinking it was the first situation.


----------



## Mont

buzzard bill said:


> Tom is a very capable and safety conscious captain. To infer that he knew there was a problem and put peoples' lives at risk anyway is not only an insult, but also borders on being libelous . . . so I recommend you bashers follow "My Little Big Boat's" recommendation and put a lid on it.


Yep, and when the lawyers come calling wanting IP's and emails, expect to be thrown right under the bus. Internet anonymity is an oxymoron.


----------



## Poon Chaser

I am glad everyone is ok and those pictures are amazing. I cant imagine having that happen to me...

On a lighter note, I would suspect that the Shaub jearsy onboard had something to do with it. Its like a banana on a boat.


----------



## EndTuition

broadonrod said:


> Tom Hilton is a good man and does great things for people with his company and personally. He has always been there for people in need and those that didnt need. He is a smart man on top of that and spent many hours on the water. Why turn a thread about being thankful a great guy that helps so many into trying to make him look bad. This is a terrible thang that has happened and I'm just glad everyone is home safe. God bless Tom for the good man he is and the crew for getting back to dry land! I hope all is going well with Tom. I think some support on here for this great man would be nice . Just my 2cents. Brett


This is all that needs to be said.


----------



## Wompam

*Great people*

Way to go coasties & captain & crew for having proper procedures in place when sheet went bad to get out safe!!! Let's stop with the ASSumptions & let the facts fill in the gaps. Tom will bring us up to speed soon enough, ASSuming he has a phone & computer left, great man doing great work.


----------



## GMTK

Mont said:


> Yep, and when the lawyers come calling wanting IP's and emails, expect to be thrown right under the bus. Internet anonymity is an oxymoron.


Couldn't have said it better Monty. Everyone who is posting that "they heard XYZ" can expect to get called to a deposition if there is a lawsuit. We see it all the time on internet stories in the "comments" section where someone claims to know somehthing about a case; thus they will eventually get a subpoena to appear before a Grand Jury to testify about their post. So far, I'm yet to hear of a commenter actually having factual knowledge.

So to those posting on here that they knew or heard there was a cracked hull, *if* there is a lawsuit, expect to be served. Personally, I hope the Captain/owner/crew don't get sued as it appears to be an unfortunate accident. And I hate lawyers.


----------



## a couple more

Glad everyone is safe. Bad situation to be in.

BUT.....coolers make great floatation devices, and if the beer is still cold that's a bonus. Seems he had a good emergency plan and it was well executed. Waiting in the water for hour is really not that long. Although may seem like an eternity if your the one in the water.


----------



## Cat Daddy

Tom has spent many hours on the water!
Pretty sure those questioning his experience or judging him should think again!
Bad things can happen at any time to any body, we increase the odds when we 
run offshore, being prepared for the worse is what Tom apparently did, we need to learn from this not bash him.
Glad they made back safe!


----------



## Rack Ranch

Lets keep in mind that just because some 2cooler said he heard it was cracked before they went out doesn't make it FACT..

Glad everyone is ok, as mentioned, God was with them.


----------



## Pier Pressure

I applaud the guy taking the pics while saving his own life and his phones life. I bet that ordeal was exciting to say the least. Im glad to hear everyone was ok, and im sure the Captain made sure everyone actually put on a pfd and not just hanging on to one, along with getting on the radio to the USCG before the boat went down. Yea the Captain did a good job in the situation it looks/sounds like to me.


----------



## Tortuga

From the pix I find myself thinking that they are damm glad Tom had the Class 1 $200 PFDs on board instead of the $9.95 'Academy Specials' that most boaters around here carry...

Read on one post that one sponson started taking on water.. More than the pumps could handle I guess.. Danged shame..that was a neat bote...

Thank God all were OK....could have been different...


----------



## aggierandy01

If y'all think the pics are good wait until you see the videos they took out there. They are hilarious. 

I had a good friend out there on the accident and they made the most of a bad situation.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

broadonrod said:


> Tom Hilton is a good man and does great things for people with his company and personally. He has always been there for people in need and those that didnt need. He is a smart man on top of that and spent many hours on the water. Why turn a thread about being thankful a great guy that helps so many into trying to make him look bad. This is a terrible thang that has happened and I'm just glad everyone is home safe. God bless Tom for the good man he is and the crew for getting back to dry land! I hope all is going well with Tom. I think some support on here for this great man would be nice . Just my 2cents. Brett


Could not agree more Brett! Tom is an Awesome guy and and EXTREMELY knowledable Captain and I REFUSE to believe he made a bad decision to take an unsafe vessel out to sea with 12 on board. You cannot convince me that he would do that. Anyone saying othewise is a knucklehead and doenst know or has not had a personal conversation with Tom.

Also, special thanks to the Coast Guard! The obviously did a great job!


----------



## Absolut

It's pitiful that people come on here and bash somebody in such a situation...hopefully one day it's not you. Things happen, and thank god that everybody is safe.


----------



## Absolut

broadonrod said:


> Tom Hilton is a good man and does great things for people with his company and personally. He has always been there for people in need and those that didnt need. He is a smart man on top of that and spent many hours on the water. Why turn a thread about being thankful a great guy that helps so many into trying to make him look bad. This is a terrible thang that has happened and I'm just glad everyone is home safe. God bless Tom for the good man he is and the crew for getting back to dry land! I hope all is going well with Tom. I think some support on here for this great man would be nice . Just my 2cents. Brett


x2

Well said Capt. Brett!


----------



## kweber

I really hope not that all they had was Select 55... :headknock
what the pisher looks like, tho.


----------



## Gearman

I was one of the first to post something about the boat being sunk and knew whos it was but only wanted to post the info I knew was fact out of respect for Mr Hilton. I had a friend on the boat and there is no question The way the captain took care of a very bad situation was impressive. Try looking out for 12 people , radio coast guard and watch your boat going down. Complete respect for him as a captain. Now the guy I know that was on the boat can be a cut up and likes to have a good time so if I was to sink with someone I bet him and his friends and family made the best of it.


----------



## CORNHUSKER

mastercylinder said:


> Cracked hulls normally don't get better. That's just stupid.





Absolut said:


> It's pitiful that people come on here and bash somebody in such a situation...hopefully one day it's not you. Things happen, and thank god that everybody is safe.


You are Absolutely right. It's a shame how the same low class people just can't keep their mouth shut!!!


----------



## Centex fisher

Absolut said:


> It's pitiful that people come on here and bash somebody in such a situation...hopefully one day it's not you. Things happen, and thank god that everybody is safe.


This. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## jgale

Man, sorry to hear his boat went down. Tom is a first class guy all the way around. Thankful the coasties were able to get there as quick as they did! All things considered, this is a very good outcome with no injuries and sounds like it was handled well all the way around.


----------



## freespool

I think people would be amazed at how many small leaks there are in a lot of older boats that have to wait until the next trip to the shipyard. Pretty common to see somebody run a screw in a leaking pin hole to slow a leak down and that sort of thing. Leaking shaft seals, small cracks, and so on and that is on Government and commercial boats that often carry people for hire. Some of the private boats can go from one extreme to the other.
If it floats it can sink, just ask the Titanic folks. Just glad everybody was ok. Good ditch gear is essential no matter what size boat when you go to sea.


----------



## BAMF32

*Those guys are awesome!!*

I pray I can be that calm if I'm ever in that situation. Those guys DESERVE to eat or drink whatever they feel like eating or drinking while waiting to be rescued.


----------



## kweber

a Yeti would have towed them back to port.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

poppadawg said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen if you think its not a bad idea to take your boat 26 miles offshore with a cracked hull and have a party floating around the GOM after it sinks, then so be it. We appreciate your personal opinion as well. I see things differently.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us out of curiosity...What kind of boat do you run & how many hours a month on average would you say you spend in the salt...Or could it be that you are simply an armchair maritime critic?
Click to expand...


----------



## G-O-T-B

things going down hill when you start talking to yourself


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

kweber said:


> a Yeti would have towed them back to port.


No, the Yeti would've helped to pump out the sponson. All hail the Yeti!


----------



## chumy

Blk Jck 224 said:


> poppadawg said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my personal opinion that in an emergency situation, drinking is not the best course of action.
> 
> Everyone appreciates your personal opinion. It appears to me that the emergency situation was over, the boat went down, & every was strapped up tight, safely awaiting the Coasties, who knew exactly where they were. To me it would seem like a float down the Guadalupe with a bunch of friends at that point.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much like the Guadalupe until the sharks show up.
Click to expand...


----------



## El Carnicero

It never ceases to amaze me how some can bash when someone's down. Thank God they all made it safe.


----------



## kweber

chumy said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much like the Guadalupe until the sharks show up.
> 
> 
> 
> well, pretty sure the GOM has a lot less urine...
> until the sharks show up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

kweber said:


> chumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, pretty sure the GOM has a lot less urine...
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the book 'Yellow River' by I. P. Freely hwell:
Click to expand...


----------



## jeffsfishin

freespool said:


> I think people would be amazed at how many small leaks there are in a lot of older boats that have to wait until the next trip to the shipyard. Pretty common to see somebody run a screw in a leaking pin hole to slow a leak down and that sort of thing. Leaking shaft seals, small cracks, and so on and that is on Government and commercial boats that often carry people for hire. Some of the private boats can go from one extreme to the other.
> If it floats it can sink, just ask the Titanic folks. Just glad everybody was ok. Good ditch gear is essential no matter what size boat when you go to sea.


If it floats it can't sink......That's why I own a Whaler.


----------



## DCAVA

Blk Jck 224 said:


> kweber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the book 'Yellow River' by I. P. Freely hwell:
> 
> 
> 
> Or Ol' Yeller!!
Click to expand...


----------



## WildCard07

broadonrod said:


> Tom Hilton is a good man and does great things for people with his company and personally. He has always been there for people in need and those that didnt need. He is a smart man on top of that and spent many hours on the water. Why turn a thread about being thankful a great guy that helps so many into trying to make him look bad. This is a terrible thang that has happened and I'm just glad everyone is home safe. God bless Tom for the good man he is and the crew for getting back to dry land! I hope all is going well with Tom. I think some support on here for this great man would be nice . Just my 2cents. Brett


Brett, I could not have said it better. Tom is a great guy and there is no way he would intentionally or knowingly put anyone in danger. Things can go south in an instant. Looks to me like he and his crew handled the situation properly. Thank God and the Coast Guard that everyone made it home safely.

Tom, if you need anything let me know. You are welcome on my boat any time.


----------



## bjd76

Good outcome to a bad situation. Thank God all are safe.


----------



## akkording

**** chaser said:


> I am glad everyone is ok and those pictures are amazing. I cant imagine having that happen to me...
> 
> On a lighter note, I would suspect that the Shaub jearsy onboard had something to do with it. Its like a banana on a boat.


First thing I thought. I'm glad everyone is safe, great job GC.


----------



## marshmadness

kweber said:


> a Yeti would have towed them back to port.


A monitor, you owe me a new one!!


----------



## V-Bottom

Roger on the WHALER.......! Now for the Float Plan....ps: We are leaving w/ a cracked hull.


----------



## FishBurd27

Ok. Sorry about the miss guided info. Talked to my buddy on the boat. They couldn't figure out why it was leaking. Still don't know.they were very well taken care of with a good plan for what happened. He


----------



## Spots and Dots

so who posted this under the Chron.com article:

*Most Popular Comments*









*Name withheld *

*ProudNativeTexican*

1:16 PM on October 2, 2013
_This comment is hidden because you have chosen to ignore ProudNativeTexican._ Show DetailsHide Details 
I see the Chronicle is getting their stories from 2coolfishing.com again.
 Reply 
 (6) 
 (2) 
Popularity: 4

 |  | [Abuse Reported] [Report Abuse]

1 replies1 reply 1 replies1 reply 







 Please wait while we perform your request.


----------



## TranTheMan

The boat listed on its side like a miniature Costa Concordia, but the outcome is way much better. From the posts the captain was way above the captain of the Costa Concordia. All involved sure have an exciting story to tell!


----------



## erain12

broadonrod said:


> Tom Hilton is a good man and does great things for people with his company and personally. He has always been there for people in need and those that didnt need. He is a smart man on top of that and spent many hours on the water. Why turn a thread about being thankful a great guy that helps so many into trying to make him look bad. This is a terrible thang that has happened and I'm just glad everyone is home safe. God bless Tom for the good man he is and the crew for getting back to dry land! I hope all is going well with Tom. I think some support on here for this great man would be nice . Just my 2cents. Brett


Hit the nail on the head. I am glad that everyone is safe and the Coasties did such a great job. As for the speculation...... or A$$umptions, that is all they are!


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Why do you ask?



Spots and Dots said:


> so who posted this under the Chron.com article:
> 
> *Most Popular Comments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Name withheld *
> 
> *ProudNativeTexican*
> 
> 1:16 PM on October 2, 2013
> _This comment is hidden because you have chosen to ignore ProudNativeTexican._ Show DetailsHide Details
> I see the Chronicle is getting their stories from 2coolfishing.com again.
> Reply
> (6)
> (2)
> Popularity: 4
> 
> |  | [Abuse Reported] [Report Abuse]
> 
> 1 replies1 reply 1 replies1 reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please wait while we perform your request.


----------



## mstrelectricman

Thoughts went through my head the other day when I saw this vessel for sale.
I couldn't help but see myself at the helm with all the electronics while my crew enjoyed fishing at the floaters. Alas, that ain't gonna happen now.


----------



## fishfeeder

marshmadness said:


> A monitor, you owe me a new one!!


^^^^THIS!!!


----------



## iridered2003

FishBurd27 said:


> Yes, cracked hull. 'Apparently' they knew about it before going out. Guess it just got a lot worse. Very lucky they are!





mastercylinder said:


> Cracked hulls normally don't get better. That's just stupid.





Blk Jck 224 said:


> Some of your comments on here Bruce makes me wonder if you are running with a cracked hull. Tom Hilton is not stupid by a long shot.


 yea, its pretty stupid to go offshore with a cracked hull. nobody said tom was stupid, but he did a stupid thing and now he has to pay for it. luck he and all that were on that boat aint dead. i smell a LAWSUIT!


----------



## Rack Ranch

The only thing cracked is the melon of a few 2coolers..



iridered2003 said:


> yea, its pretty stupid to go offshore with a cracked hull. Nobody said tom was stupid, but he did a stupid thing and now he has to pay for it. Luck he and all that were on that boat aint dead. I smell a lawsuit!


----------



## captaindorman

mstrelectricman said:


> Thoughts went through my head the other day when I saw this vessel for sale.
> I couldn't help but see myself at the helm with all the electronics while my crew enjoyed fishing at the floaters. Alas, that ain't gonna happen now.


X2


----------



## iridered2003

Rack Ranch said:


> The only thing cracked is the melon of a few 2coolers..


you can say what you want, but the OP said it was known to be cracked. now, if going offshore known the hull was cracked, that would be a stupid move. have a great day.
on a side note, im glad to hear that everyone made it.:fish:


----------



## donf

A number on thoughts on this thread, first Tom Hilton would never make a trip knowing of any possible equipment flaw, but, he did have a role in the Kennedy assassination , I'm told. 
Second, never drink beer while in the water knowing you can't crawl out for an hour. When natures calls, you could get vapor lock.
That's all for now.


----------



## HuntinforTail

iridered2003 said:


> you can say what you want, but the OP said it was known to be cracked. now, if going offshore known the hull was cracked, that would be a stupid move. have a great day.
> on a side note, im glad to hear that everyone made it.:fish:


The OP recanted in post #97...


----------



## bwguardian

The hull went down in relatively shallow water and will either be investigated or raised. To be carrying on as the crew was in the video tells me Tom did an awsome job in this situation...given the circumstances.

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10202378114039653]https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10202378114039653


----------



## capt4fish

donf said:


> A number on thoughts on this thread, first Tom Hilton would never make a trip knowing of any possible equipment flaw, but, he did have a role in the Kennedy assassination , I'm told.
> Second, never drink beer while in the water knowing you can't crawl out for an hour. When natures calls, you could get vapor lock.
> That's all for now.


Dangit,

I knew he had something to do with the Kennedy deal.

For those that do not know Tom, trust me, he wouldn't leave port with a "cracked hull". To think Tom would do that is well, really, really stupid.


----------



## bwguardian

capt4fish said:


> Dangit,
> 
> I knew he had something to do with the Kennedy deal.
> 
> For those that do not know Tom, trust me, he wouldn't leave port with a "cracked hull". To think Tom would do that is well, really, really stupid.


Yeah, I seem to recall you too know about spending a little time in the water...further east...


----------



## Texas Irie

broadonrod said:


> Tom Hilton is a good man and does great things for people with his company and personally. He has always been there for people in need and those that didnt need. He is a smart man on top of that and spent many hours on the water. Why turn a thread about being thankful a great guy that helps so many into trying to make him look bad. This is a terrible thang that has happened and I'm just glad everyone is home safe. God bless Tom for the good man he is and the crew for getting back to dry land! I hope all is going well with Tom. I think some support on here for this great man would be nice . Just my 2cents. Brett


 Yes, thank you. Until the facts of what happened come out, I think we should all be thankfull that the people on board made it home safe. Don't get me wrong, I'm guilty myself, until broadonrod's reality check. It's easy to type looking at a computer screen. God bless. **** it hurts to watch a boat sink. I've never had it happen to me, or even seen it in person. Once again, Thank God everyone made it home safe.
Oh, and the beer would be flowing. 
One more thing, many Thanks to the USCG. The best of the best. Get on youtube for a while and search USCG rescue, or something like that. Kind of like fire fighters, they go eagerly into situations that we would run from.:cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

hernandezjd said:


> I heard it was from a cracked hull.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2





FishBurd27 said:


> Yes, cracked hull. 'Apparently' they knew about it before going out. Guess it just got a lot worse. Very lucky they are!





mastercylinder said:


> Cracked hulls normally don't get better. That's just stupid.





WilliamH said:


> He may not be stupid but . . .
> 
> If it's true his boat had a cracked hull, he knew about it and made a run offshore anyway, hmmm. . . . .
> 
> Good news they all made it back alive.





mastercylinder said:


> Why would someone venture out in a boat if you know you have a cracked hull? Did I miss something? That's just stupid.





big john o said:


> Would you head offshore on a boat that you knew had a cracked hull?? I dont know Tom or the situation but that does sound a little peculiar.





SlickWillie said:


> Like they say.....proof is in the pudding! Every one does some stupid chit occasionally, and I would say this was one of those times.





poppadawg said:


> X2- 26 miles out in a cracked hull? And personally I would have held off on the beer till I got rescued.


Just a collection of all the arse wipe comments within this thread.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Just a collection of all the arse wipe comments within this thread.


Sucker is getting long.


----------



## Mont

The Coasties are the real deal. Wow.


----------



## big john o

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Just a collection of all the arse wipe comments within this thread.


First of all, I was simply commenting on what the OP said. Second... Like you are one to talk **** about an arse wipe comment...


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Mont said:


> Yep, and when the lawyers come calling wanting IP's and emails, expect to be thrown right under the bus. Internet anonymity is an oxymoron.


Yup...see post # 114. I understand that Tom's partner is very unhappy with all the slander regarding this incident.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

big john o said:


> First of all, I was simply commenting on what the OP said. Second... Like you are one to talk **** about an arse wipe comment...


Dam Skippy!


----------



## iridered2003

HuntinforTail said:


> The OP recanted in post #97...


yep, 96 after the first post:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

iridered2003 said:


> yea, its pretty stupid to go offshore with a cracked hull. nobody said tom was stupid, but he did a stupid thing and now he has to pay for it. luck he and all that were on that boat aint dead. i smell a LAWSUIT!


Perhaps you will be named in that lawsuit. There wasn't anything wrong with the boat when they departed. I can't wait for Tom's response to this thread once he gets back online this evening.


----------



## FireEater

Man, some of you guys and your peeing matches are funny. lol!

On another note, that poor guy tied on the end of the rope is not even wearing an approved life jacket. That is one of the ones you wear working at the docks and states on it not to be used as a life jacket.


----------



## AggieBoomerSchooner

broadonrod said:


> Tom Hilton is a good man and does great things for people with his company and personally. He has always been there for people in need and those that didnt need. He is a smart man on top of that and spent many hours on the water. Why turn a thread about being thankful a great guy that helps so many into trying to make him look bad. This is a terrible thang that has happened and I'm just glad everyone is home safe. God bless Tom for the good man he is and the crew for getting back to dry land! I hope all is going well with Tom. I think some support on here for this great man would be nice . Just my 2cents. Brett


Very WELL said. I was down at Surfside Marina checking on my very expensive child yesterday morning when the storms were blowing through and the Reef Man went down. I don't know Tom, but it's evident that he's done a lot for the industry. I don't know what exactly happened (other than what's been speculated on this site and what the news very briefly touched on last night), but I do know there are a lot of Monday morning quarterbacks out there who need to go fishing, hunting or get a job, and stop being critical of what just happened yesterday, especially without knowing all of the facts. Here's a common sense suggestion: how about let's get the facts on what happened (and perhaps wait and hear from Tom himself) before speculating and pointing the finger?
That's just my 2cents.


----------



## Barrett

Funny how the armchair captians who probably have a little jon boat with a reach back 25 horse are putting their thoughts in on this---- the main point is being missed and that is - that they are all safe and back on dry land.....the rest is a good deer camp story that will go something like " hey remember that time we sank and i got the last coors light".....................


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

*Ridiculous*

You know it strikes me as strange that many are so cavalier with their comments in the face of this tragedy. Please make no mistake, this was a tragedy. 
True, from what I gather there was not a loss of life, but there was a loss of property. I can't say I know Tom (other than speaking to him on the phone a number of times and meeting him at various shows/seminars). This man works hard for what he has, provides a service to us and many others, and fell upon something I pray to God almighty never happens to me or my family. I am grateful his karma kicked in and there was no loss of life. Yet with all of our supposed family-- We have people making jokes of the situation and asking what the silly questions (coordinates) . Shame on you.
Yes the boat was probably insured-- but has any of you ever had the insurance company actually pay you what you have invested in the asset you lost when the Sh!t hits the fan? -- I can tell they don't-- that's not their business model-- their model is to pay you as little as possible. So he is out the dollars above and beyond the amount the paid him.
Yes, this is an ironic situation that the reef man would become a reef. But, please have some decorum and give it a couple of months before you show your colors over a few snapper. This-- is my opinion is not funny. 
Lets say you have a tricked out truck/mule/ranger/ boat/toy and it happened to you-and it happened it front of the world- what would your opinion be? 
What would you feel like if you came on a forum where you feel connected to/ and have helped the membership and only to find these people bashing you-(or at the very least making light of a very bad personal situation)?- 
These people who are customers and you cant really say anything to without hurting your business? And make no =mistake he is a businessman and we are his customers.So really kicking a guy when he is down makes you feel big/loved/funny?
Perhaps I am wrong -- but I like this guy and his service and I think some of you are crapping on him -- So I will say something-- lord knows somebody should!
Tom-(if you read this) - I am sorry for your loss-- let me know If I can help-- while I don't know you well-- when we spoke I always got the impression you were more than happy to help me, so I will be happy to return the favor now.

Oh and if you have posted in this thread and read this and think it is directed at you-- then it probably is- SHAME ON YOU- Grow up!
Back to our regularly scheduled programming (putting soap box away and quitting killjoy diatribe)


----------



## Main Frame 8

Well, I like to spar with Tom in the sports forum on some topics but this isn't fun.

Glad they had a plan and executed it to get everyone home safe. 

Look forward to hearing his side of the story.


----------



## iridered2003

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Perhaps you will be named in that lawsuit. There wasn't anything wrong with the boat when they departed. I can't wait for Tom's response to this thread once he gets back online this evening.


you're knda like talking to a wall.:headknock


----------



## bigfishtx

Sometimes I think this place should be NOT 2 cool fishing


----------



## Main Frame 8

bigfishtx said:


> Sometimes I think this place should be NOT 2 cool fishing


 Well, people form different opinions on different topics. It is what it is.

I'd be less interested in the site if the mods only allowed "feel good" replies and threads.

There is a Food for the Soul board if that's your flavor. :rybka:


----------



## iridered2003

cant we all just get along?


----------



## surf_ox

SEA SLOT said:


> Glad everyone is safe! And on a lighter note it looks like Schuab went down again! Anyone with his jersey please don't wear it.


Good catch eagle eye.


----------



## 2slick

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Just a collection of all the arse wipe comments within this thread.


By the arse wipe himself!


----------



## flatsfats

Sheesh! Some of you people need to look into Prozac!

Sorry about the boat Tom. Its obvious you guys were prepared for a bad situation. Everybody is safe and that's all that matters.


----------



## bigfishtx

Main Frame 8 said:


> Well, people form different opinions on different topics. It is what it is.
> 
> I'd be less interested in the site if the mods only allowed "feel good" replies and threads.
> 
> There is a Food for the Soul board if that's your flavor. :rybka:


Different opinions are fine. We have posters here that just feed the fire, on both sides.


----------



## dbarham

El Carnicero said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how some can bash when someone's down. Thank God they all made it safe.


amen


----------



## Mont

Continued name calling is going to result in a short ride to banned camp with no warning for those involved. If you want to engage in that, feel free to leave and do it elsewhere. Do it here, and you will be done in short order. 

I am very interested in Tom's take on this, to try and learn a few things. Specifically, things like how long he had from the time he noticed a problem to when they went down, and information of that type. Things he learned about it too. When push comes to shove, and that can happen quickly offshore, I would like to learn more about surviving an incident like he was able to do. When you are able to make it through something like this, it's nothing short of a miracle and good planning. 

There have also been requests to close this and the other thread running on the subject. Tom is not only a sponsor here, but a long time friend. If they get closed, it will be because he asked or Gary asked or their legal representatives asked.


----------



## BigPig069

Thank You, Mont!!!! I have wanted to post something earlier but with all of the criticism and Monday-morning quarterbacking, I figure it would be a matter of time before you stepped in and put a hush on the crowd!! Tom has done so much for the Fisheries and I'm sure he will continue!! It was a Blessing that a Higher Being was watching over the Crew, that is my Rant! Thanks for the Website and God Bless all of the Crew and Families that went through the ordeal!!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty

Barrett said:


> Funny how the armchair captians who probably have a little jon boat with a reach back 25 horse are putting their thoughts in on this---- the main point is being missed and that is - that they are all safe and back on dry land.....the rest is a good deer camp story that will go something like " hey remember that time we sank and i got the last coors light".....................


Um I have a little tin tunnel with a "reach back" 25. What specifically about this rig makes me inferior to others?


----------



## RonE

saltwater4life said:


> very serious situation and nothing funny about toms boat going down, but hey, if it going to go down and youre gonna be afloat for god knows how long, might as well stay hydrated! Amazing how calm they all are drinking a brew
> 
> glad everyone is home safe with their families. God was watching down on them yesterday. And glad a storm didnt rll up on them while afloat


Alcohol is a diuretic, about the worst thing you can drink in that situation. Dehydration is dangerous in those kinds of situations because the gulf water will lower you body temperature and being in a dehydrated state will reduce your blood fluid level and your circulation will slow down resulting in your body temperature dropping even faster.

Yes it is nice that they survived.


----------



## therealbigman

RonE said:


> Alcohol is a diuretic, about the worst thing you can drink in that situation. Dehydration is dangerous in those kinds of situations because the gulf water will lower you body temperature and being in a dehydrated state will reduce your blood fluid level and your circulation will slow down resulting in your body temperature dropping even faster.
> 
> Yes it is nice that they survived.


Guess I gotta weigh in

Having a beer after you know the Coastguard is on the way, prolly 30 minutes max .

Is celebrating a rescue , and calming ones nerves after a helluva situation .

I woulda had a wine myself , I cant stand beer .


----------



## Blk Jck 224

therealbigman said:


> Guess I gotta weigh in
> 
> Having a beer after you know the Coastguard is on the way, prolly 30 minutes max .
> 
> Is celebrating a rescue , and calming ones nerves after a helluva situation .
> 
> I woulda had a wine myself , I cant stand beer .


Yup...They were only 16 miles out.


----------



## kyle2601

Should have broke out the bloody marys!!!


----------



## therealbigman

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Yup...They were only 16 miles out.





kyle2601 said:


> Should have broke out the bloody marys!!!


I'm sho Glad I'm not being Kicked in the azzzzz for saying I want a Wine instead of a beer . LOL


----------



## PBD539

Two of my close friends were on there. Glad they all made it home in one piece. Great job saving the beer cooler Jeff!


----------



## BBCAT

Making it through a holy c#^p situation with professional help on the way. I would have had a beer also. 

Very glad they made it safely home to thier loved ones.


----------



## gater

*Emergency*



poppadawg said:


> It is my personal opinion that in an emergency situation, drinking is not the best course of action. That said I'm glad they all made it safely back to their families


What emergency, they had already contacted the CG and the CG knew their exact location. They are out of the boat, all accounted for why not have a cold one while your waiting for your ride to show up. Gater


----------



## gater

*Agree*



Mont said:


> The Coasties are the real deal. Wow.


X2 Mont and a fine job by the captain as well. Gater


----------



## Chuck

Capt Tom is a professional captain and performed admirably when the chips were down. You could not ask for more. Even provided nourishment while waiting to be picked up after their refreshing dip in the big pool. 

Wishing you the very best Tom!


----------



## slopoke

Thank God they all got back safe. 

And their captain. 

And the coasties.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

RonE said:


> Alcohol is a diuretic, about the worst thing you can drink in that situation. Dehydration is dangerous in those kinds of situations because the gulf water will lower you body temperature and being in a dehydrated state will reduce your blood fluid level and your circulation will slow down resulting in your body temperature dropping even faster.


I fished last Sunday and was in the water all day wading. I drank a few beerz. I was hot as hail. Since you appear to know about this stuff, is there anything else I can do to lower my body temperature?


----------



## copano_son

*Facts*

So far, all I've read are opinions and not any facts as to why the craft sunk. In my experience, there have not been any successful lawsuits based on opinions!

Glad everyone is safe!


----------



## SaltwaterTom

I would like to commend the gentleman with the cooler and beer can in the pictures. I am sure that he realized that the cooler would be able to support more of his comrades if it had less contents, but to dump the cans would be littering our beautiful Gulf. Moreover, maintaining a positive tone and keeping up morale is imperative in a crisis situation; cracking open a cold one sends the message to your crew that "all is well, I'm not worried, we're gonna be fine." By taking the initiative to increase the flotation capacity of their equipment while keeping a brave face and setting a positive tone in the face of danger to prevent panic, my hat is off to the man.


----------



## chumy

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I fished last Sunday and was in the water all day wading. I drank a few beerz. I was hot as hail. Since you appear to know about this stuff, is there anything else I can do to lower my body temperature?


Wade in areas where the water is over your head. Report back with body temperature readings.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

chumy said:


> Wade in areas where the water is over your head. Report back with body temperature readings.


Haaahaaaaahaaa

10


----------



## slopoke

chumy said:


> Wade in areas where the water is over your head. Report back with body temperature readings.


----------



## DIHLON

SaltwaterTom said:


> I would like to commend the gentleman with the cooler and beer can in the pictures. I am sure that he realized that the cooler would be able to support more of his comrades if it had less contents, but to dump the cans would be littering our beautiful Gulf. Moreover, maintaining a positive tone and keeping up morale is imperative in a crisis situation; cracking open a cold one sends the message to your crew that "all is well, I'm not worried, we're gonna be fine." By taking the initiative to increase the flotation capacity of their equipment while keeping a brave face and setting a positive tone in the face of danger to prevent panic, my hat is off to the man.


I think this is the only post in this whole thread that actually made sense. :brew:


----------



## BullyARed

Thanks God the crew made it out ok and the USCG is always #1. Sorry for your loss Tom, but live is priceless.


----------



## StinkBait

Coast Guard Article
http://www.uscgnews.com/go/doc/4007...save-12-after-sailboat-sinks-off-texas-coast-


----------



## GTownH2O

Reading all this has been entertaining. Nothing wrong with having a beer to keep spirits and morale up. Certainly nothing wrong with posting an opinion either. 

Ive been a professional captain for most of my life on all kinds of boats, taken sailboats thousands of miles through the islands for months, been in many a 10ft seas blah blah blah. Bottom line, weather can sneak up on you and boats and the things we put on them break. 

In my experience when things like this happen its almost always a series of unfortunate events that causes a boat to go down. Ive seen lots of little cracks on sailboat keels, decks, de-lamination etc, things on stringers that raise an eyebrow, doesnt mean I wouldn't and didn't take the boat out, it doesn't take much flex in fiberglass to create a surface crack. 

Anyone remeber the cynthia woods? boat was repaired by a professional boat yard and then in 4ft seas the keel literally fell off and a very very good man lost his life. we still dont really know what was the exact screw up there.

You do everything you can to keep you boat in good shape and bad stuff will still happen in the ocean if you spend enough time out there. Doesnt make you less of a mariner, makes you more experienced one in my opinion.

what's the old saying, a captain that hasn't ran aground isnt a real captain at all. 

btw, big upwelling just south of the gardens, too bad i think this storm is going to put a damper. I love Tom's site.


----------



## chumy

SaltwaterTom said:


> I would like to commend the gentleman with the cooler and beer can in the pictures. I am sure that he realized that the cooler would be able to support more of his comrades if it had less contents, but to dump the cans would be littering our beautiful Gulf. Moreover, maintaining a positive tone and keeping up morale is imperative in a crisis situation; cracking open a cold one sends the message to your crew that "all is well, I'm not worried, we're gonna be fine." By taking the initiative to increase the flotation capacity of their equipment while keeping a brave face and setting a positive tone in the face of danger to prevent panic, my hat is off to the man.


This could have been his intention, or he could have just been drunk. I wouldn't know, wasn't there.


----------



## Missin'Link

It is really sad to read some of the comments on this thread.
As someone with experience with a boat sinking and after reading all the comments from my ordeal by some of the know-it-all experts on this board,
I can truly say that if you haven't been there, keep the stupid comments about what you think was or was not done to yourself.

It only takes a few jerk-offs to ruin a good board and they stink this one up often.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Glad they all made it out ok, and were able to make lite of a dangerous situation. Thank God for the Coast Guard.


----------



## 24Buds

Tortuga said:


> From the pix I find myself thinking that they are damm glad Tom had the Class 1 $200 PFDs on board instead of the $9.95 'Academy Specials' that most boaters around here carry...
> 
> Read on one post that one sponson started taking on water.. More than the pumps could handle I guess.. Danged shame..that was a neat bote...
> 
> Thank God all were OK....could have been different...


 This is what I thought right away. Make ya rethink what you carry.

Glad you are all well. Good work keeping it safe. As for the beer, you know were I stand.:brew:


----------



## Duke

There is a second thread on this issue and I just posted I received a PM from Tom early this morning and he said he would post-up later today. I am sure he will and that should answer some questions...


----------



## Tight Knot

What a surprise to see this happen. Thank God all made it back to shore safely. What a shame to have lost such a cool rig.


----------



## Bull Red

Glad they made it out of a bad situation. Kudos for being prepared.

Sorry for the loss of your rig & gear Capt. Hilton.


----------



## hilton

*Reef-Man*

Howdy all,
I have been very busy trying to get my phone, email, etc., back up while handling all of the related issues of the boat's sinking.

First, I would like to say thanks to the Lord for looking out for my friends' safety and that everyone made it back unscathed and alive. We can replace the material things in our lives, but we cannot replace a human life. For that, I am extremely grateful.

Secondly, I would like to thank the US Coast Guard for not leaving their posts even though the federal government had shut down that day. I wasn't sure I was going to get a response from my Mayday call, but no only did they respond, they did so in an extremely expeditious and professional manner. They are the real deal.

And third, I would like to thank all of you who have shown such an outpouring of support in this - Wow. My wife certainly has a renewed appreciation for me, lol.

The vessel had a hull breach that occurred somewhere between 10-15 miles offshore that was detected after I noticed sluggish response from the steering - we are still unsure what caused this breach. There was no water in the hulls at 10 miles out, as I happened to close the bilge hatches inside the cabin about that time, and everything was normal. When I detected the sluggishness, I pulled back the throttles and inspected the port bilge - it was about 70% full of seawater!

I immediately notified the coast guard that we were taking on water, had everyone put their life jackets on, and turned the boat back towards port, relaying our position and condition periodically.

She eventually lost power and sank after making about 2 miles - we were in the water about 30-45 minutes before the Coast Guard helicopter and vessel arrived on the scene. I had a rope that encircled everyone so that we floated as one unit - it's when people start swimming off on their own when you lose people.

After finishing up the required paperwork at the USCG station in Freeport, the captain of the USCG vessel came up to me and shook my hand, saying that I had done everything textbook perfect, and sure made their job easier and probably saved lives. That made me feel a lot better when I heard him say that.

As far as any accusations that we departed the jetties knowing that there was any type of deficiency with the hull, I am here to tell you that is 100% hogwash. There is no truth in that in any way whatsoever, and in fact have documentation that we serviced the hull above and beyond what was required at Baron's a while back. In addition, we hauled the vessel out this past April at Kirby Marina to clean the intakes, wheels, rigging, and sides of the hulls in addition to replace anodes as required. At that time, we did a visual inspection of the hulls at Kirby Marina, and I was extremely impressed with the hulls' condition as well as the great paint job that Baron's did.

FYI- due to the liabilities involved in the outlandish accusations made on this forum, the people responsible will may be hearing from attorneys involved in this issue. That's out of my hands.

They are going out tomorrow to locate the vessel and begin the salvage process. That too is out of my hands - am anxious to see the Reef-Man back on dry land soon.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Duke

Thanks Tom, good update.....


----------



## PBD539

Thanks Capt. Hilton! Sorry for the loss of you boat, but thank you for being prepaired. The lives of two of my close friends were in your hands & you got them home safely!!


----------



## Tortuga

Glad all hands are safe and back on dry land...

Job well done, Captain....:cheers:


----------



## Mako Mike

Tom,
Glad you all are safe. I've said it before and I stand by it now.

You sir are a GULF LOVING MACHINE. Having cruised with you on that boat many a time... I know your safety routine. As an engineer and Boy Scout, I was impressed with how prepared you were then. It shows in your handling of this issue.

If/When you need help. Call me.

I am glad it happened so close that Salvage is feasible.

To all the experts who "know what happened because I read it on the internet"... Shame on you all.

To all that "Had his back"... I don't need to say a **** thing... you know. I thank you for your friendship.... My green gun just ran out of rounds though.

~Amen


----------



## whistlingdixie

I have never had to deal with anything like that but to get all your customers to have their life jackets on and to stay calm as well as they did I must commend you on a job well done. I hope everything works out in your favor and I hope you are able to get back in the water ASAP!!!!


----------



## gettinspooled

Thank god that everyone is safe. 

Did the boat sink to the bottom or is still floating?


----------



## Charlie in TX

Thanks for the update.


----------



## sweenyite

So glad ya'll survived to fish another day! That is one story you'll be telling the rest of your days I'm sure!


----------



## BullyARed

" I had a rope that encircled everyone so that we floated as one unit - it's when people start swimming off on their own when you lose people...."
===
Excellent thinking and action! You are a great captain!


----------



## HTJ

I know Thomas Hilton by reputation alone, but that reputation, and the enormity of the situation is enough to preclude making any accusatory comments regarding the known condition of the hull. If the vessel is successfully salvaged the cause should be immediately apparent. 


BZ to you Captain Hilton for having a cool head under pressure.


----------



## mstrelectricman

Good job capt Hilton. Hope all goes well and the problem identified. All that do venture out to sea are curious to know for the learning experience.
Are you going to continue your reef work?


----------



## sharknutz

*oceans 12*

I was on the reef man when it went down and to clear the air, had Tom not acted in the quick precise responsible manner in which he did the day could have turned out a lot worse. His actions saved lives. That combined with seasoned offshore anglers and a group effort on survival tactics on the fly made for any easier transition into the unknown. I want to thank Tom and the 10 other guys I was with that day. God couldn't have paired us with a better group of people. I am greatful we all made it home together and injury free. Hard to say what anyone would do in a situation like that but once all possible angles were covered and executed all you can do is prepare to face an outcome on your own terms. It would have been ashame not to cheers to life and the bond we all shared at that moment plus, Texans don't waste good gear or beer. We all are greatful for the coast guards timely response and execution of our rescue. Cheers to god, to the guard, to all of you guys, and to another day!
See you on the swells,

Brian


----------



## hilton

Mselectrician, 
The experience was surely valuable to all aboard in reference to any future ventures offshore. We were looking to sell the Reef-Man because we had basically outgrown her capabilities - I intend to continue reefing, not only offshore of Texas, but across the Gulf.

Brian, it was an honor to have you on the boat.

All the best,
Tom


----------



## Mikeyhunts

hilton said:


> Mselectrician,
> The experience was surely valuable to all aboard in reference to any future ventures offshore. We were looking to sell the Reef-Man because we had basically outgrown her capabilities - I intend to continue reefing, not only offshore of Texas, but across the Gulf.
> 
> Brian, it was an honor to have you on the boat.
> 
> All the best,
> Tom


you sir.......are an awesome dude!!!! period!


----------



## BlueSea

At a Boy Mr Hilton!!!


----------



## DCAVA

Good job captain, you handled things like a true professional.


----------



## scottrboat

*I don't often..*

drink beer while floating offshore.. but when I do,, I wear a PFD.
Capt'n God Bless you and your quick calm proactive thinking. I am now reviewing my safety equiptment and thinking of ways I need to be more pro active not only in safety but survival...Thanks for sharing your story and reminding us all that things can turn South in an instant...:texasflag


----------



## colbyntx

hilton said:


> Howdy all,
> I have been very busy trying to get my phone, email, etc., back up while handling all of the related issues of the boat's sinking.
> 
> First, I would like to say thanks to the Lord for looking out for my friends' safety and that everyone made it back unscathed and alive. We can replace the material things in our lives, but we cannot replace a human life. For that, I am extremely grateful.
> 
> Secondly, I would like to thank the US Coast Guard for not leaving their posts even though the federal government had shut down that day. I wasn't sure I was going to get a response from my Mayday call, but no only did they respond, they did so in an extremely expeditious and professional manner. They are the real deal.
> 
> And third, I would like to thank all of you who have shown such an outpouring of support in this - Wow. My wife certainly has a renewed appreciation for me, lol.
> 
> The vessel had a hull breach that occurred somewhere between 10-15 miles offshore that was detected after I noticed sluggish response from the steering - we are still unsure what caused this breach. There was no water in the hulls at 10 miles out, as I happened to close the bilge hatches inside the cabin about that time, and everything was normal. When I detected the sluggishness, I pulled back the throttles and inspected the port bilge - it was about 70% full of seawater!
> 
> I immediately notified the coast guard that we were taking on water, had everyone put their life jackets on, and turned the boat back towards port, relaying our position and condition periodically.
> 
> She eventually lost power and sank after making about 2 miles - we were in the water about 30-45 minutes before the Coast Guard helicopter and vessel arrived on the scene. I had a rope that encircled everyone so that we floated as one unit - it's when people start swimming off on their own when you lose people.
> 
> After finishing up the required paperwork at the USCG station in Freeport, the captain of the USCG vessel came up to me and shook my hand, saying that I had done everything textbook perfect, and sure made their job easier and probably saved lives. That made me feel a lot better when I heard him say that.
> 
> As far as any accusations that we departed the jetties knowing that there was any type of deficiency with the hull, I am here to tell you that is 100% hogwash. There is no truth in that in any way whatsoever, and in fact have documentation that we serviced the hull above and beyond what was required at Baron's a while back. In addition, we hauled the vessel out this past April at Kirby Marina to clean the intakes, wheels, rigging, and sides of the hulls in addition to replace anodes as required. At that time, we did a visual inspection of the hulls at Kirby Marina, and I was extremely impressed with the hulls' condition as well as the great paint job that Baron's did.
> 
> FYI- due to the liabilities involved in the outlandish accusations made on this forum, the people responsible will may be hearing from attorneys involved in this issue. That's out of my hands.
> 
> They are going out tomorrow to locate the vessel and begin the salvage process. That too is out of my hands - am anxious to see the Reef-Man back on dry land soon.
> 
> Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


Awesome story with an awesome ending! I can tell you Captain Tom, If I need a charter boat then I will give you a call!


----------



## hilton

Colby,
I am not a charter captain - I have a 50 ton masters USCG (about to be upgraded to 100 ton). Don't have the desire or the youth to be a charter captain, even if I wanted to - that is a young man's game.
Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## Wompam

My hats off to you Tom, crew & coasties....you Tom are an honorable, knowledgable, asset to our area &'the entire gulf coast. I know we have spoke several times on the phone when trying to dial in my offshore ventures, but, I look forward to the day I can shake your hand & finally meet you. Crew, it's always great to fish with people who are experienced & calm, looks like y'all fit the mold, we met some exceptional young men with the coast guard on a inspection at Freeport, great job men, congratulations & god bless!


----------



## 24Buds

Very cool. Sorry for the loss of the boat, but good on ya for the efforts and actions to turn this into learning situation for all.

Hope you get your rig back and upgrade to a bigger one.


----------



## cwbycrshr

hilton said:


> FYI- due to the liabilities involved in the outlandish accusations made on this forum, the people responsible will may be hearing from attorneys involved in this issue. That's out of my hands.


Good guys 1 Internet Trolls 0 

Kudos sir. For handling the situation as you did and for standing up for yourself in an honorable manner on this forum...and for saving the beer.


----------



## Johnny V E

I'm sure they were happy it was a Coleman Extreme instead of a Yeti, they'd probably frozen to death...


----------



## biged412

hilton said:


> Howdy all,
> I have been very busy trying to get my phone, email, etc., back up while handling all of the related issues of the boat's sinking.
> 
> First, I would like to say thanks to the Lord for looking out for my friends' safety and that everyone made it back unscathed and alive. We can replace the material things in our lives, but we cannot replace a human life. For that, I am extremely grateful.
> 
> Secondly, I would like to thank the US Coast Guard for not leaving their posts even though the federal government had shut down that day. I wasn't sure I was going to get a response from my Mayday call, but no only did they respond, they did so in an extremely expeditious and professional manner. They are the real deal.
> 
> And third, I would like to thank all of you who have shown such an outpouring of support in this - Wow. My wife certainly has a renewed appreciation for me, lol.
> 
> The vessel had a hull breach that occurred somewhere between 10-15 miles offshore that was detected after I noticed sluggish response from the steering - we are still unsure what caused this breach. There was no water in the hulls at 10 miles out, as I happened to close the bilge hatches inside the cabin about that time, and everything was normal. When I detected the sluggishness, I pulled back the throttles and inspected the port bilge - it was about 70% full of seawater!
> 
> I immediately notified the coast guard that we were taking on water, had everyone put their life jackets on, and turned the boat back towards port, relaying our position and condition periodically.
> 
> She eventually lost power and sank after making about 2 miles - we were in the water about 30-45 minutes before the Coast Guard helicopter and vessel arrived on the scene. I had a rope that encircled everyone so that we floated as one unit - it's when people start swimming off on their own when you lose people.
> 
> After finishing up the required paperwork at the USCG station in Freeport, the captain of the USCG vessel came up to me and shook my hand, saying that I had done everything textbook perfect, and sure made their job easier and probably saved lives. That made me feel a lot better when I heard him say that.
> 
> As far as any accusations that we departed the jetties knowing that there was any type of deficiency with the hull, I am here to tell you that is 100% hogwash. There is no truth in that in any way whatsoever, and in fact have documentation that we serviced the hull above and beyond what was required at Baron's a while back. In addition, we hauled the vessel out this past April at Kirby Marina to clean the intakes, wheels, rigging, and sides of the hulls in addition to replace anodes as required. At that time, we did a visual inspection of the hulls at Kirby Marina, and I was extremely impressed with the hulls' condition as well as the great paint job that Baron's did.
> 
> FYI- due to the liabilities involved in the outlandish accusations made on this forum, the people responsible will may be hearing from attorneys involved in this issue. That's out of my hands.
> 
> They are going out tomorrow to locate the vessel and begin the salvage process. That too is out of my hands - am anxious to see the Reef-Man back on dry land soon.
> 
> Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


Capt. Can you tell us more about the boat. It looks like a vessel built in Kemah, Any knowledge on who built it ?


----------



## RRbohemian

A story with a good ending. Great job Captain Tom! Although I don't know how it feels to lose a boat or knowing the lives of people are in your hands I nearly lost mine and I felt heartbroken seeing her swamped. I can only imagine how you felt watching her go down. Knowing how you conducted yourself and your actions to save your guests makes me want to ride on your boat any day. Take care and I hope you are on the water soon.


----------



## Talmbout

Not one word about an high water alarm. hmmmm.............


----------



## Blue Fin Charters

Talmbout said:


> Not one word about an high water alarm. hmmmm.............


Seriously?


----------



## Talmbout

Blue Fin Charters said:


> Seriously?


 Dead Serious.


----------



## spurgersalty

Blue Fin Charters said:


> Seriously?


Check his previous posts....yes..really:headknock:

Â©


----------



## Blue Fin Charters

Talmbout said:


> Dead Serious.


Clueless!!!
Capt. Tom, along with USCG, is the reason there wasn't any injuries or loss of life. For any one to question his boat or his actions on a public forum is ridiculous. Read his post. The compartment went from empty to full quickly. Most likely too much water for bilge pump to keep up with. Show some respect and decency for the man in a time like this.


----------

